# Haunted house python in world record bid



## GSXR_Boy (Sep 26, 2011)

Haunted house python in world record bid

*Medusa, a giant python that recently joined a popular haunted house in Kansas City may slither into the record books as the largest snake living in captivity. *
The 136kg, 8m-long snake requires 15 people to hold and is part of the horror show at The Edge of Hell, local media report. 
Next month officials from the Guinness Book of World Records will determine if the seven-year-old Medusa — named after the monster from Greek mythology who turns unwary onlookers to stone — has earned a place on their books. 
The previous current record was set by Fluffy, a 7.3m-long reticulated python at the Columbus Zoo and Aquarium in Ohio who died last year due to a tumour. 
Medusa's trainer Larry Elgar told local TV news station KSDK 5 the snake could live into her 50s and grow as heavy as 220kg. 
"They've actually cut people out of them, they are man eaters," Mr Elgar said. 
But he insists he is not afraid. 
"Fear is just a lack of understanding. I have no fear. I understand that she can kill me."


----------



## Defective (Sep 26, 2011)

OMG that burmese python is MASSIVE!!!!


----------



## KaotikJezta (Sep 26, 2011)

There's a video in the link


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Sep 26, 2011)

Pretty sure that there is one in the green link at the top of the story


----------



## Mace699 (Sep 26, 2011)

Click the ninemsn link they have a video of it


----------



## elogov (Sep 26, 2011)

I wonder how long before PETA get a "plan" going trying release it LOL.


----------



## nervous (Sep 26, 2011)

Defective said:


> OMG that burmese python is MASSIVE!!!!



Its a Reticulated python... not a Burmese python.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Sep 26, 2011)

God I hate it when people edit their posts and make everyone else look stupid


----------



## longqi (Sep 26, 2011)

its a Sulawesi retic
probably a female as they grow largest


----------

